# Cure mix and Sodium Nitrate



## baz senior (Nov 16, 2013)

Where do you guy's get your cure mix from, or do you make your own by adding Sodium Nitrate to a a salt?

There's a Butchers suppliers on the same estate as our office, Iam going to pop in there and make enquiries.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello Baz.  That would be a good place to start.  If you have any luck you can post the name and we can look it up.  If I understand 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






correctly you are not allowed to post a link to another website.  Good luck.

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul (Nov 17, 2013)

hi baz senior

what are you curing ?if you are wet curing or curing something that is in the end being cooked then you need sodium NITRITE at 6.25% to 93.75% table salt also known as prague powder (curing salt) #1 if you are doing air dried hams or salami's etc you need a mix with NITRATE in it,prague powder (curing salt) #2 as over the slow curing process the nitrate turns to nitrite ,this stuff is very toxic if not used correctly so please study up on what you propose to cure and follow tried and tested recipies


----------



## baz senior (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks Paul.

I now have a working cold smoker, I had it running for two and a half hours at full throttle this morning. Iam quite chuffed with the way it's turned out.
I have made a smoke generator for my friend who lives a couple of doors away. He has put a four draw filing cabinet in his shed, and put the flue straight through the wall. He works at a sawmill, so we are blessed with stuff to burn, already we have Oak, Beech, Cherry, Plum and Apple.

It's fair to say our neighbourhood smelled  fantastic this morning!:biggrin:

As for the cure, Iam looking at trying both wet and dry, but Iam not rushing into it until Iam certain of what Iam doing. I can see that it would be easy to make a mistake and with the chemicals involved the result might not be pleasant.

But I have seen some nice Salmon fillets at Costco, which has my name on one, so I might be doing Salmon for my first smoke.

Here's where we are at now.

http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/BBQBAZ/library/Cold Smoking?sort=3&page=1

If I can get any cures locally, I'll post details.
Thanks for all your help guy's, very much appreciated.

Cheers
Baz.


----------



## wade (Nov 18, 2013)

I used to make my own cures - and still do if I need something special - however I mostly buy them base cure salt online these days. I use http://www.weschenfelder.co.uk/. They have always been great and I have received it within 48 hours of ordering. Their casing are good quality too.


----------



## wade (Nov 18, 2013)

Baz Senior said:


> As for the cure, Iam looking at trying both wet and dry, but Iam not rushing into it until Iam certain of what Iam doing. I can see that it would be easy to make a mistake and with the chemicals involved the result might not be pleasant.
> 
> But I have seen some nice Salmon fillets at Costco, which has my name on one, so I might be doing Salmon for my first smoke.


I mostly dry cute - both meat and fish. I found that wet cure made my bacon too salty and dry cure was more controllable. Many of our US friends here seem to like saltier and sweeter food than we do in the UK and so it is really a matter of preference. When you dry cure the meat will create its own brine after just a few hours. Don't throw this away - keep the meat turning regularly in this brine for the whole of the curing time. 

If you have not smoked fish before you may find this thread helpful http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140785/smoked-fish-fillets-salmon-cod-and-haddock-q-view

Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## baz senior (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Wade.
Iam itching to get started, but I need to do a bit more boning up on the subject first. I know I'll make mistakes, but I'll at least try and be prepared.

Of course I'll let you know how I get on, got to give you all some thing to laugh at! :biggrin:

Thanks for your help.
Baz


----------

